# Neuer Laptop fürs Studium



## Lennart123 (22. Juni 2020)

Moin, ich benötige einen neuen Laptop, da mein Asus Laptop von 2011 nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und damit alles eine Tortur ist. 

Budget: 800€
Anwendungsbereich: Word,Excel, PP, Filme Schauen, Surfen, keine Spiele
Bildschirmgröße: 15,6 Zoll
Bildschirmauflösung: Full HD 
Glare/Matt: Da ich kaum draußen sitze und wenn dann im Schatten, denke ich das Glare besser ist.
Akkulaufzeit: 5 Stunden+ ? Das schafft heute ja jeder Locker.. 
Gewicht: Egal
Besondere Anforderungen/Wünsche: Beleuchtete Tastatur, WIFI 6 + Bluetooth 5.0 

Ich habe bereits bei Geizhals geschaut, aber selbst mit meinen Anforderungen ist die Auswahl doch noch recht groß

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir was empfehlen


----------



## airXgamer (22. Juni 2020)

Du möchtest einen 15,6" täglich durch die Uni schleppen? Mir wäre das zu schwer...

Bei Campuspoint (Studentenrabattladen) gibts die hier (einmal 15,6", einmal 14", beide 16GB RAM, 512GB NVMe):
20T9S00K00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E15 AMD (Gen.2) fuer Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen 
81YM004RGE, Lenovo Campus IdeaPad 5-14ARE05 "Campus Edition" (platinum grey) - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen


----------



## flx23 (23. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich bei einem Laptop immer ein business Gerät kaufen. Diese kosten zwar ein wenig mehr, halten aber auch entsprechend lange da nicht am Gehäuse oder der Mechanik gespart wurde. 

Bestes Beispiel ist mein alter Dell aus studiumszeit 2011 der immer noch wie eine eins läuft (ok... Akku ist kaputt und die Auflösung ist ein wenig gering...) aber im vergleich zum Laptop meiner Frau bei der schon mehrfach Scharniere gebrochen sind und alles windig und klapprig ist und das nach 3 Jahren hält er sich gut.

Wenn du auf den Preis schauen musst dann im Zweifel auch gebraucht wie hier Sims IT Shop, oder an anderer Stelle.


----------



## airXgamer (23. Juni 2020)

Normalerweise bin ich auch ein Fan gebrauchter Businessgeräte, nur momentan ist der Markt da ziemlich leer und die neuen Ryzen Mobile sind einfach deutlich schneller als ältere Intel, deshalb die Empfehlung aus der Consumer Ecke.
Falls gebraucht eine Option ist, kannst du dich auch bei folgenden Händlern umschauen: lapstore, harlander, itsco, greenpanda, luxnote (etc.)
Nur ich finde da momentan keine wirklichen Schnäppchen - für meinen Latitude E7240 (i5 4300U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD) habe ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren ~180 Euro bezahlt (Mängelexemplar, Macken, Kratzer). Seit dem sind die Preise nicht erkennbar gefallen und das Angebot hat mit Corona stark abgenommen (so zumindest mein Eindruck).


----------



## rschwertz (7. Juli 2020)

Sieh Dir mal die Lenovo Ideapad Flex/ Yoga an:
Lenovo IdeaPad Convertibles günstig kaufen | notebooksbilliger.de
Yoga - Premium Convertibles > Lenovo Convertibles > LENOVO > Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das 15.6" Display erhöht das Gewicht wesentlich.
Wifi - 802.11AC ist Standard
BT - 4.2/ 5.0 - muss man in den Einzelbeschreibungen sehen


----------



## Lennart123 (22. Juli 2020)

Nabend, 

Habe nochmal etwas bei Geizhals geschaut und bin dabei auf dieses Notebook gestoßen: Lenovo Legion 5 15ARH05 Phantom Black, Ryzen 5 4600H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 144Hz ab &euro;' '877,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland was haltet ihr von dem ? Eigentlich brauche ich ja keine Graka, da ich nicht vorhabe damit zu zocken(könnte sich aber ja eventuell ändern deshalb nice to have  ) und die 144hz reizen mich auch.. was meint ihr ?


----------



## Lennart123 (22. Juli 2020)

Nabend, 

Habe nochmal etwas bei Geizhals geschaut und bin dabei auf dieses Notebook gestoßen: Lenovo Legion 5 15ARH05 Phantom Black, Ryzen 5 4600H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 144Hz ab &euro;' '877,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland was haltet ihr von dem ? Eigentlich brauche ich ja keine Graka, da ich nicht vorhabe damit zu zocken(könnte sich aber ja eventuell ändern deshalb nice to have  ) und die 144hz reizen mich auch.. was meint ihr ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juli 2020)

Da dir laut Startpost das Gewicht egal ist (2,3 kg + schweres Netzteil), kannst du es durchaus holen. 100 % SRGB, 300 Nits, 144 Hz und ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## Lennart123 (23. Juli 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort.  Und der Preis ist auch durchaus attraktiv oder ?


----------



## cordonbleu (23. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mein ganzes Studium mit 15,6" Laptop in die Uni. Das wiegt 2,2  kg + Netzteil und ich habe mich daran nicht tot geschleppt. Natürlich habe ich das Teil nicht jeden Tag dabei gehabt, aber doch schon regelmäßig. 15,6" erachte ich auch als guten Kompromiss für zuhause und unterwegs. Viele kleinere Geräte haben kein Num Pad, welches sich gerade für Excel etc. gut eignet und sind mir auch zu klein wenn das Gerät regelmäßig für Multimedia verwendet werden soll. Klar kann man zuhause auch einen Monitor anschließen, aber dies zwangsläufig zu müssen finde ich nicht so toll. Für die in Post 1 angedachte Nutzung finde ich das ThinkPad E15 aus Post 2 eigentlich am besten geeignet. Das Legion bietet zwar Spieleleistung, aber außer bei Counter Strike o.ä. wirst du mit der Hardware keine 144 Hz erreichen. Andere Anwendungen außer Gaming fallen mir gerade nicht ein, in denen ein 144 Hz Bildschirm Vorteile ggü. 60 Hz haben soll. Mal davon ab kostet das Legion stattliche 190€ Aufpreis.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juli 2020)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juli 2020)

Ja, der Preis des Legion 5 ist sehr attraktiv. Sonst wäre mein Post ausführlicher gewesen.

@ cordonbleu: Falsch. Im Legion ist eine GTX 1650ti verbaut, die dreht Kreise um die RX Vega 8 in einem 4700U / 4800H. Genau genommen ist der Leistungsunterschied in Games etwa Faktor 4: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti Mobile vs AMD Radeon RX Vega 8

Das ist oft der Unterschied zwischen vernünftig spielbar und kaum spielbar oder mittleren (bis hohen) Settings und low. Wenn ab und zu gezockt werden soll -> Legion 5. Wenn nur gearbeitet werden soll -> Ideapad 5 / Tinkpad E15 (Preis, Abmessungen, Gewicht und im Fall des Thinkpad die Tastatur).


----------

